# Approx Cost of extension



## JML123 (18 Apr 2013)

We are looking to build a 2nd floor extension over existing ground floor side extension and extend roof to match, existing foundations support this. Existing bathroom will be moved from current location to new side wall. Ballpark what should something like this cost? 
Thanks


----------



## David_Dublin (18 Apr 2013)

I'm no expert, but I would imagine it would depend on dimensions, which you have not provided. And roof type. And materials/finish. I dont think you will get much of use without a lot more info. And even then you will probably get more questions than answers, and a very wide range of estimates.


----------



## JML123 (18 Apr 2013)

Thanks for that.
Roughly 9.3 X 2.7 M. Its a standard semi-detached house so bog standard roof. Finish will be of a decent standard. Hope thats enough info.


----------



## threebedsemi (22 Apr 2013)

It will really depend on where you are in the country and as to what works you may need to carry out to your existing foundations (are you or your engineer sure that they can carry the additional load without reinforcement, for example)?

There are a few 'cost estimators' online, for what their worth, which an internet search will throw up.

www.studioplustwo.com


----------



## monagt (24 Nov 2013)

I want to extent my kitchen and dining room out as one large room comprising kitchen, dining room and extension and so will need to use a Steel Joist 8 metres for an extension  so as to avoid having an ugly pillar in the middle of the extended rooms.
Access to rear of house to good so machines can get in.

Any one have ballpark figures for (1) having visible box around RSJ (2) no visible box around beam by going higher to insert RSJ?

I know it depends on site inspection etc by I'm just looking for a ballpark over a normal extension, even a %, even someones past experience with this type extension would be good.


----------



## postman pat (24 Nov 2013)

JML123 said:


> We are looking to build a 2nd floor extension over existing ground floor side extension and extend roof to match, existing foundations support this. Existing bathroom will be moved from current location to new side wall. Ballpark what should something like this cost?
> Thanks



Hi JML
        ITs a tough one to give a price really,but i will give it a go,, you say you are going to build on existing walls, this will give savings on foundations etc,but you will have to get an engineer to check if existing foundattions will take weight of extra walls etcThe main thing is to get an ENGINEER,,i cannot overstress this.
anyway now for my idea of a price... around the €20 000 mark should go a long way,this is only my opinion though,as you will have to get proper prices and estimates from maybe 3 builders or so.
Good luck!!


----------

